# Trowse pumping station



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2014)

This old pumping station on the edge of Norwich,this pumping station was opened in 1909 and the site consisted of three buildings and had an extension added later on.six workers cottages were sited right next to it.this site was shut down as a newer more modern one was built,no access could be gained but the outside consists of lovely Victorian brickwork.


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow what a cracker! Sounds like a great explore. Gorgeous external pics, makes you itching to find out what may lie inside......


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 26, 2014)

I would love to see.a little bit of it is in use.


----------



## chazman (Mar 27, 2014)

yes good pics.im near there alot. believe me,you wouldnt need alot of time in there.loose bricks,tiles on floor,nothing interesting,nothing left.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 27, 2014)

Some ace features here and the facade & chimney really stand out.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice one, never seen this before. Really want to see inside now too! 
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 27, 2014)

What a great looking place that is. Cracking brickwork details. Many thanks.


----------



## krela (Mar 27, 2014)

Lovely building, I wonder what's inside? Looks like much of it is still original.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 27, 2014)

I like this and will be putting it on my list as it is local. Many thanks for sharing!


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 27, 2014)

Do like Victorian stuff they built to last.There's some internals on this link

http://www.flickr.com/photos/slaterspeed/6295016170/in/photostream/


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 27, 2014)

Really nice brickwork, would really like to see inside at some point


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 27, 2014)

Really nice brickwork, would really like to see inside at some point


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2014)

beautiful building .. I do like a nice pumping station :0 )


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

Some nice shots there mate, also Oldscrote has put a link up for some internal shots, lovely.


----------

